
Delicious: Past, Present and Future - bcathome
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2010/02/22/delicious-present-future/
======
zephyrfalcon
"Its popularity as a bookmarking tool continued to grow, but the social
features of the site were generally ignored in the face of much more exciting
progress elsewhere, like Digg, StumbleUpon’s changes and the explosion of
Twitter and Facebook."

I guess the trend nowadays is that every site evolves into Facebook or
something... I liked Delicious the way it was: save bookmarks, access them
from anywhere, look what other people are bookmarking. I didn't need it to
become yet another social network type thing with lists of friends, Twitter
integration, comments and whatever. There are already a gazillion sites that
do that.

Anyway, just my $0.02.

~~~
joshu
The big next steps would have been: groups, comments, notes, more
sophisticated organization, more sophisticated bookmarks.

Comments would have been good too. Friendfeed, when it first launched, was not
far from what I wanted on the comments threads.

